# Tell Me About Steel!



## WideTrack (May 7, 2008)

What type of steel (carbon content and gauge) was used in trunk floors and quarter panels in 1965? And where can I buy that type of sheet steel on line to use as patch material? 

Thanks!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Why not just buy a trunk kit and then not only is the gauge and everything correct, but it has all the dents and dimples, gas tank brackets and frame mounts ready to go?


----------



## WideTrack (May 7, 2008)

I only have a couple small holes that I want to try to fix myself. I'm not confident enough in my welding ability to put the whole trunk kit in.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

considering that the original metal didnt do a very good job of holding up, i wouldnt spend a lot of time trying to duplicate it exactly. on the other hand im sure that someone on here can come up with some original 1965 partially rusted trunk metal that will match what you have left exactly.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

seriously, just pick up an old bent fender or something and cut out what you need. stop by any body shop they will have a big pile.


----------



## Unclesams (Jun 5, 2009)

It is called tin actually in the scrap metal business.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

66tempestGT said:


> seriously, just pick up an old bent fender or something and cut out what you need. stop by any body shop they will have a big pile.


He's not going to find anything in a modern body shop scrap pile to compare to a 65 car. It's all tin foil today. Your idea about someone on here contributing removed metal is good. I just cut out a piece of my 67 trunk floor yesterday. It's about 2 1/2"wide by 6-7 long. Will that be enough for 1 or 2 patches ? I have a piece of interior floor I cut out last year too. I can't remember just how big it is but it's bigger than the trunk piece. Let me know if you want exact sizes and pics. Pieces are free, just pay the shipping.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i dont really know what difference it makes. a wrecked f-250 bedside or dodge ram is just as thick if not thicker. besides how much weight are you going to put in there?


----------



## Gran Turismo (Jan 12, 2010)

It dont really matter what source it comes from' trunk metal is usually 16 -18 gauge (thickness). If its only small areas buy new sheet metal in the according size (not expensive). Dont use old rusty steel' defeats object unless its very clean stuff. note: 18 gauge is hard to shape by hand if creases are needed .


----------



## WideTrack (May 7, 2008)

> It's about 2 1/2"wide by 6-7 long. Will that be enough for 1 or 2 patches ? I have a piece of interior floor I cut out last year too. I can't remember just how big it is but it's bigger than the trunk piece. Let me know if you want exact sizes and pics. Pieces are free, just pay the shipping.


Thanks Mitch, but I may need something little bigger. There are plenty of junk yards around here (I'm in Detroit) so I can take my pick of fairly old metal if I go that route. I was just wondering if it was easier/better to use the old stuff or the lighter gauge stuff I can buy at the hardware store. I thought I'd have to use 16 gauge. The holes I'm patching are above the trunk floor braces that hold the cage nuts for the body mounts, so I didn't know if I needed to use older style heavier gauge metal for those spots since they are somewhat "load bearing". 

I didn't think of the bodyshop for wrecked pick-up truck bed sides....that might work too. 

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

WideTrack said:


> Thanks Mitch, but I may need something little bigger. There are plenty of junk yards around here (I'm in Detroit) so I can take my pick of fairly old metal if I go that route. I was just wondering if it was easier/better to use the old stuff or the lighter gauge stuff I can buy at the hardware store. I thought I'd have to use 16 gauge. The holes I'm patching are above the trunk floor braces that hold the cage nuts for the body mounts, so I didn't know if I needed to use older style heavier gauge metal for those spots since they are somewhat "load bearing".
> 
> I didn't think of the bodyshop for wrecked pick-up truck bed sides....that might work too.
> 
> Thanks for the help guys.


Modern steel in car bodies will have a different metallurgy due to alloys to resist rust. They may fuse differently in a weld puddle. It will most likely work but I wonder about the long term performance. If you have large panels available from older cars, I would look at that first. Otherwise, there are replacement panels available for the 2 sides that you refer too, some with the support and nut pre-installed. You could cut out what you want of the panel and not install the whole thing. I'm getting the complete floor assembly for mine, as there isn't much left of it now.


----------



## Gran Turismo (Jan 12, 2010)

Not really rocket science patch metal matters  Gauge is gauge whether old or new' hence vintage / veteran cars restored with new sheet metal hand beaten / wheeled. (new pre pressed repair sections from auto catalogue suppliers - new metal' same gauge).


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i can tell you about the long term performance. the new piece will be there long after everything around it is gone. if you were to take your car to a restoration shop would you ask them if they were going to use the proper alloy for patch panels? is there a way to check to make sure the new patch panels in the catalogs are not "modern" metal.


----------



## WideTrack (May 7, 2008)

> Otherwise, there are replacement panels available for the 2 sides that you refer too, some with the support and nut pre-installed. You could cut out what you want of the panel and not install the whole thing.


That sounds like the way I should go. Are those panels all pretty much the same or would you recommend any particular supplier?


----------



## Gran Turismo (Jan 12, 2010)

Some of the best vintage / classic cars in the world are restored discerningly to maintain originality throughout' which is paramount to some people "they are only original once" so new and period metals are blended together' If the car is treated and kept well there will no probs in regards longevity. (they will outlast us)


----------



## WideTrack (May 7, 2008)

Has anyone here had any experience with these panels from Year One?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

WideTrack said:


> Has anyone here had any experience with these panels from Year One?


No but all the panels come from the same manufacturer in Taiwan. They just ship them to the major distributors, who put them in their own boxes. Find the piece you want and shop for the best price/shipping.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

panels like that give you a great starting point but be ready to do some work to it so that it will fit properly.


----------

